# How do you change the BIOS settings? Trying to install ubuntu



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

I tried installing ubuntu like I did before, but when I restarted this computer, it went straight to xp instead of loading ubuntu..


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, my monitor won't let me see the black startup screen, it says unsupported something.. I pressed F10 repeatedly and got to recovery, but I don't know where the BIOS settings would be..


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

PrinceRameses,

To access the BIOS setup for your PC, look at the screen immediately after you turn your PC ON - it will display the key to press to access the BIOS setup.

- John


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I just can't see it. the screen disappears before the monitor will kick in.. Is there another way to find out what I should be pressing? It's a HP pavilion 513x.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

For Ubuntu here is a help page that will knock your socks off!

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php

Have fun.....


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

PrinceRameses,

Press F1 or F10 to get into the BIOS setup when you power ON the PC. See:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07110&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=215489#N425

for more details about your PC.

- John


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Thank you.  I got it working. I just don't know if I should install it.  The fact that xp is so expensive to get back is the only thing keeping me from instantly installing it.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

PrinceRameses,

I've been working with Linux for the past 3-4 years and I really LIKE many things about it over Windows XP. First, of course, the fact that it's FREE is a BIG bonus. Secondly, it's much faster and runs on a smaller memory footprint with less hardware than Windows. Open Office is basically a quasi-clone of MS Office and you can pretty much find software do to most of what you can do on Windows. It's not prone to all the viruses and malware you find with Windows

The drawbacks are you have to be a bit of a "geek" to install, configure and customize Linux. The selection of software available for Linux pales by comparison to Windows - high-end apps like Adobe Photoshop and many other apps won't run natively on Linux. Adding, removing programs and software is nowhere near as user friendly as it is under Windows and there's a lot of hardware out there that doesn't have driver support for Linux.

I would at least install a Linux partition on your drive and play with it for awhile to see what you think.

- John


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Oh I forgot a major detail:

I connect to the internet from a wireless adapter. Would you know how to get that going easily? And I would also need shockwave player. I believe I'd need wine to get these? 

I though about dual-booting, but I'd like my computer to be light weight.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

PrinceRameses,

Give me the make/model of yor wireless adapter. Is it a PCI card, external USB or something else?

There IS a Shockwave player for Ubuntu/Linux. You can download it at:

http://www.ubuntux.org/shockwave-player-ubuntu-linux

- John


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

I'm not home right now, my computer and I are elsewhere. When I'm home (tomorrow) I'll get that information. 

Oh, cool, I didn't know that.


----------

